
Supreme Court rules cell phone searches require a warrant (2014) - andrewbinstock
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/supreme-court-cell-phone-privacy-searches
======
cmurf
This is from 2014. The article doesn't say it, but I believe this is Riley vs
California.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riley_v._California](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riley_v._California)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We added 2014 above.

